# Hallelujah



## CheriS (May 5, 2014)

When Bailey, my last Golden Retriever, was around 15, I started thinking about getting another dog for a couple of reasons. Primary was my daughter, and her dog Roxy (a Yorkshire Terrier) moving out, and knowing that Bailey's DM and age were advancing, and the reality facing me of a life with no one to come home to - not something I wanted or looked forward to. I had never had a toy dog prior to Roxy in my home, and I had grown fond of her snuggling on my lap (something not quite as fun for me with Bailey - at least not since her puppy years). So, I found a local breeder of Maltese who was highly recommended and is considered to be a reputable breeder. Harlow was a bundle of fun and Bailey adored her, I think she really considered her her very own puppy. Around a year later, I was on a flight back home when my daughter (dog-sitting for me) found her seizing on the floor, and they rushed to the closest Veterinary ER - but there was nothing they could do for her. I had worried about Bailey on this trip, but Harlow was barely a year old. For the first week or two, Bailey looked for her non-stop, and when we went for walks, she would sniff out her scent and look at me as if to say "I found her, let's go!" and she'd perk up until she'd give up, and we'd go home. My vet suggested I move up the date for getting another dog, and I looked and looked until I finally spoke to one breeder who not only had puppies, but who I felt a good connection with. I made my plans to pick her up, and the week before I was to leave Bailey and I took our last walk - her favorite part of the day. Her rear legs gave out halfway through, and I had to lift her up more times than my body would forgive me for, and we finally made it home. At ten that night, she had her first seizure, and I rushed her to the ER Vet, who found tumors in her brain, as well as multiple other locations. They gave me some anti-seizure meds for her, and I had hopes that the next brief period wouldn't be quite as brief as it turned out to be. I had hoped that having a new little one in the house would take some of the ache away from losing Harlow - but I couldn't in good conscience put her through another day, after two more days of seizures two of my grown children joined me in saying goodbye to our beloved Bailey. Several days later I left to pick up Hallelujah, even if my heart wasn't 100% in it on that day. So that is how my little Halle, Halle-Lu / Hallelujah came to be in my life. She is a 4lb version of Bailey personality-wise, and just turned two. The day I brought her home, my daughter's dog moved in "temporarily" with me, and tomorrow, Roxy will go to live with her once again. And so once again I'm faced with my treasured companion facing a broken heart, even if she doesn't know it yet. 

So, my current "fur family" and some of my family waiting for us at the Bridge

On the white loveseat: Halle and Roxy
In the woods: Bailey (Boo)
Christmas Hat: Harlow
B&W: My first dog, Wilco, with kitten Smokey Bear


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Cheri, I really enjoyed your post and your pictures. I'm so sorry to hear about Bailey and Harlow. It's so tough. Especially when your daughter is leaving at the same time. Halle-Lu is very cute and I hope she brings you lots of happiness! Keep posting lots of pictures of her cuteness


----------



## CheriS (May 5, 2014)

Thank you, Angela, your dogs in your picture both have such infectious smiles, so cute. 

Halle is almost always next to me, she is sweet and funny and I'm not sure what I would do without her. I've had so many dogs in my life through the years, but Bailey will always hold a special place in my heart. It's hard to lose one at a young age, it is so unfair to lose one that is barely more than a puppy, and it's hard to lose one that has been with you so long that you can't imagine what life will be like without them. 

I can't imagine life without a dog.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, CheriS. Although your story is full of sadness and loss, your latest little one, Halle (or Hallelujah), is an adorable ball of life. I think that if any of us dog lovers were to tell our stories we would have stories similar to yours because we all love our dogs and outlive them.

Your love of your dogs shines from everything you write. You are a great addition to this forum!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## CheriS (May 5, 2014)

NewfieMom,

Thank you for the welcome. I think most everyone who has had a dog has eventually had their heart broken, and I'm guessing that's true of most everyone on here. Eventually it fades a little at a time, and eventually we find our way through the hours of the day, the days, and then months and years - but every one remains with us, a piece of us, and yes, sometimes the memories bring us tears of sadness, but without those tears, we'd never have the tears of joy, even with our memories. 

And thank you for your kind words about being an addition to the forum! Being without a Golden at the moment, I feel like the odd person out, but while I'm still looking, I can enjoy everyone else's stories and pictures and share mine. 

Big Hugs back!


----------

